# Bought a new XOLO Q600s smartphone from Snapdeal,how to root it?



## promo87 (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, let me guide you through rooting the Xolo Q600s. Befor moving forward let me warn you that this process is going to void your warranty and may even bricked your device if not done properly. So move forward at your own risk:

Some of the Prerequisites (Before you root your device):
1. Make sure that your device have at least 50% of charge or more ! 
2. Make sure you have installed all the USB driver which are needed to connect your device to PC.
3. Download the root tool from "sh.st/ru1eJ".
4. Make sure you have enabled the USB debugging to on mode. 

Steps to root xolo q600s:

1. Install the root tool that your have downloaded over to your PC.
2. Once the installation completes run the root tool as an administrator.
3. A new windows will pop out now connect you device with the PC via USB.
4. Wait for the tool to recognize your device.
5. Once recognization completes "Click the Root button", which can be found at the bottom of the tool.
6. Rooting process will begin wait for the rooting process to completes, and don't disconnect your device while rooting process is on the run.
7. Once the rooting process completes manually reboot your smartphone and then disconnect it from your PC.

Lastly but not the least enjoy the benefits as a rooted user


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 11, 2014)

Purchased a new *XOLO Q600s* Black smartphone from Snapdeal.

The phone with dual-sim(one micro-sim also),running under Broadcom BCM23550 processor + VideoCore IV GPU engine is functioning awesome.

Battery back up is also good,provided you keep your screen in sleep mode(*say display set *for 30secs. ~ 1min.)

*How do I root it*?*​*

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone???


----------



## Minion (Jul 11, 2014)

Search in XDA.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 16, 2014)

promo87 said:


> Well, let me guide you through rooting the Xolo Q600s. Befor moving forward let me warn you that this process is going to void your warranty and may even bricked your device if not done properly. So move forward at your own risk:
> 
> Some of the Prerequisites (Before you root your device):
> 1. Make sure that your device have at least 50% of charge or more !
> ...


 Please guide me to download the tool.
How and where from can I download it???


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Jul 16, 2014)

To root Xolo Q600s use Root Genius *www.shuame.com/en/root/


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 17, 2014)

THANKS @promo87.

*I had successfully ROOTED my XOLO Q600s smartphone as per your link*.

Done it with Fingers crossed,as initially my phone was not being recognised by the software. I had to tweak my avast! mobile security (means permit) to install the software.

A bit of caution should be emphasized with PATIENCE otherwise the phone could get *BRICKED*.


WAITING FOR THE* HIVE APPS. *TO BE DOWNLOADED FROM XOLO.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 18, 2014)

Anyone owning this smartphone??


----------



## Prashmith (Jul 18, 2014)

Is it fair to talk about ios JAIlbreaking and android rooting here and can we share those stuff like how to jailbreak ios 7 thingy


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Sure, you can talk about it here.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2014)

AFAIK, jail-breaking and rooting aren't illegal. They are like giving admin access to bypass stupid restrictions put up by the OEMS to prevent n00bs from bricking their devices.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 20, 2014)

Inspite of XOLO Q600s being a very impressive and a standard smartphone at this budget which I am relishing...still repenting for *NOT* waiting a bit longer.

*This one would have been a smart buy* : XIAOMI Redmi 1S


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 24, 2014)

@Mods & Admins. please close this thread ,as the purpose is served and solved.



[Solved]


----------



## promo87 (Aug 12, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> THANKS @promo87.
> 
> *I had successfully ROOTED my XOLO Q600s smartphone as per your link*.
> 
> ...



Well, that was great actually that your problem got fixed with some of my help. And patience do pays off, now I would say just enjoy experimenting over your device as you have successfully taken down the boundaries imposed over you by the Google.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 12, 2014)

promo87 said:


> Well, that was great actually that your problem got fixed with some of my help. And patience do pays off, now I would say just enjoy experimenting over your device as you have successfully taken down the boundaries imposed over you by the Google.


Thanks a great,Buddy.
But XOLO seems not to provide HIVE for this Q600s smartphone.


----------



## promo87 (Oct 21, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> THANKS @promo87.
> 
> *I had successfully ROOTED my XOLO Q600s smartphone as per your link*.
> 
> ...



Well, that's great I am glad that it has worked out for you so now what are your plans after rooting your device are you going to install custom ROM's or you are going forward with something else ?? If you ask me then firstly I will get rid of the bloatware loaded over my device storage.


----------

